# Deer Food Plot



## Rizzoni (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to make a food plot for deer at my house in South West Virgina. I have a guy coming to till next week. What can I plant now that will attract deer this fall and winter and what else can I plant to keep them coming back, perennials and self seeding annuals? What time of seed do you suggest?


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Are you on the east or west side of the Appalachian trail ?
Plant some winter wheat now. Look into a mix of clover, alfalfa, legumes for self seeding and maintaining a concentration of deer.


----------



## 1984CJ (Oct 9, 2008)

I use winter peas, clover, rye grass and alfalfa. But I am way south of you with a much milder winter.


----------



## timbow (Nov 7, 2008)

Might be worth taking a look a at the Tecomate web site or search for 'food plot seed'. I use to sell a little Tecomate seed at deer shows. They have a good brochure that describes zones and times for planting various seeds. This way you aren't wasting time, fuel and money.
You could also go to a local feed/farm store and put together your own mix without the fancy bag. Just consider heeding the pro's suggestions at planting times, depths, soil prep. 

My buddy (who I used to sell this stuff for) lives a mile down the road - his cameras are full of deer pictures because of his food plots. I didn't get any in this year and I can't find a deer! He is drawing all the does and bucks away from my place, I'm certain. Go for it! You'll be glad you did.
Timbow


----------

